# becoming a professional golfer?



## Fryman (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have a few questions. I am 28 and started playing golf 2 years ago and am now addicted. I currently shoot in the mid to high 70's with no coaching or lessons besides watching the golf channel and other good players. I am seriously considering going to a school to become a golf pro. I want a career that I love and think this would be a great route for me. I would definitely love to become a golf pro but would really love to become a professional golfer. I don't get to play but maybe once a week in the summer currently, but believe that if i did attend a golf school with some instruction on a daily basis I could substantially lower my scores. I have always been very athletic and and willing to learn especially when it's something I love.

My question is, do you think that I have a chance or is this a long shot?


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Im not going to lie to you. It is a long shot to become a "tour pro". However, if you are aiming to become a Club Professional, then by all means, do what it takes. It is obviously something you love, so why not go for it. Im 16, and my motto for my golf is "Aim for the moon, because even if you miss you'll land among the stars" and i hope you can take that attitude into your aspirations to become a professional golfer. Who knows..i might be playing on tour along side you one day. Best of luck.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with having lofty goals in life.
However, you must realize that becoming a teaching pro involves the schooling, then working as an assistant. Assistant Pros are low paying jobs most of the time. Heck Club Pro's jobs sometimes do not pay all that well unless you work at a private club. Giving lessons on the side helps supplement your income.
My advice to you would be this. Go talk to a Club Pro or a PGA Teaching Pro and ask what is involved. I personally know three CPGA Teaching Pro and none of them work at golf courses anymore.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Look up the pga website for the local chapter near you. You should be able to get a coach, and enter some local amateur events and qualifiers. See how you stack up and play in those.

Mid 70's won't be good enough. Do you play the back tees? Can you shoot <70 from time to time? If not, you should not even think about it.. unless you get a good coach to improve your game.


----------

